# ▀▄ Miglior Detailing: Audi R8 V10 Spyder - Sepang Blue - Swissvax Crystal Rock! ▄▀



## Miglior (Feb 12, 2006)

*▀▄ Miglior Detailing: Audi R8 V10 Spyder - Sepang Blue - Swissvax Crystal Rock! ▄▀*











Please take the time to view our full website!!
Detailing In Lancashire Manchester & North West - Miglior Detailing!

If you want to see daily update and photos, please follow us! Links are below!!

 
​
*Audi R8 V10 Spyder - Sepang Blue* 


Hi Guys,

Thanks for getting to another write up of mine!
Today it's a quick one but a lovely one 

The car was booked in for a Wax top up detail with a few extras. The main thing was to clean the car properly and get everything up to scratch for the car to go away for winter.

The extras booked were :

Gtechniq Protection to all the windows and wing mirrors.
Swissvax Crystal Rock to exterior surfaces.
Leather deep clean plus protection.

On with the job…

The wheels had Gtechniq C5 on there, so there was no need for any wheel cleaner, just shampoo and water and a variety of brushes etc… mainly lambs wool used on these delicate but stunning wheels.










The car was then snow foam and gently washed.










The roof was extracted..










Here you can see the dirt from the roof!










Once the car was washed, I sheeted off the water and got to work with compressed air and a deep pile drying towel.










Nearly dry..










Into the garage for finishing off.

Drying wheels










Once the car was ready… on with the Wax










A bit of Swissvax Crystal Rock is exactly what this stunning Sepang blue beauty needs!





































Once this was applied, I let it cure for well over and hour and cracked on with other areas of the car.

The interior needed some attention




























The interior after hoovering and cleaning but before leather cleaning and protecting.










On with the leather cleaner and protecting using Miglior's own products! 























































On with protecting the leather against stains and jean transfer etc…










Next up… Gtechniq on the windows










Two coats of this glass sealant were applied.










Now the wax is ready to buff off with a Swissvax micro polish towel.










All other finishing touches were dealt with after the wax had been buffed off… and now, here are the after shots!
Enjoy!


















































































The car was parked back in the garage, put on the trickily charger and the cover fitted.


----------



## Scrim-1- (Oct 8, 2008)

Stunning finish Jay. Great work


----------



## dazzyb (Feb 9, 2010)

ur right about the wheels, they are stunning.

great work on it well done


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

Amazing Jay, stunning colour and the wheels are just heaven!

How do you feel about the cover? Will that scratch the car at all?


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

OMG.... simply stunning Jay!!

Is that your leather product? Very impressive finish indeed.

What a car, what a colour, what a finsih! Wow!


----------



## Ns1980 (Jun 29, 2011)

That is my ultimate spec R8 - beautiful colour and amazing wheels! Brilliant job - it deserved the Crystal Rock too! Awesome!


----------



## zepp85 (Jul 8, 2010)

Great work on an incredible car !! not a fan of blue cars but that is jaw dropping !


----------



## AndrewBigG (Jul 28, 2009)

Very nice!
What size of a MF cloth do you use to apply G1? Experimented with different style/size cotton pads for G1/C1 but still in search for a perfect one...


----------



## Auto Detox (Dec 22, 2007)

Boootiful Jay


----------



## Miracle Detail (Jun 4, 2010)

Nice work Jay, nice wax too! 

Kind Regards
Paul 
Miracle Detail.


----------



## Prism Detailing (Jun 8, 2006)

Lovely finish


----------



## Miglior (Feb 12, 2006)

Thanks guys I'll answer some questions when I get home tonight


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 22, 2009)

that is a lovely colour, great job


----------



## id_doug (Apr 6, 2011)

Stunning looking car, really like the colour. Suits the car very well. Fantastic finish.

Can I ask, have you applied a filter to the photos? The almost look a little HDR, very nice indeed :thumb:


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Stunning work there mate.


----------



## gdavison (May 14, 2009)

lovely colour  ... great car ... fantastic detail


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

Amazing car, love the alloys on that, really does the car justice.


----------



## Miglior (Feb 12, 2006)

JBirchy said:


> Amazing Jay, stunning colour and the wheels are just heaven!
> 
> How do you feel about the cover? Will that scratch the car at all?


Im not their biggest fan but on a properly clean car there is no worries. the cover has to be looked after by the owner of course, common sense prevails.

Add that to the fact this car won't really be driven in the winter, its best to keep all the dust off the paint rather than let it all settle on the car and fabric roof


----------



## wayne RS250 (Jul 10, 2010)

Nice work jay


----------



## wish wash (Aug 25, 2011)

Fantastic job as always!


----------



## Rowan83 (Aug 21, 2007)

Wow, the best colour for the R8 I have seen!! Flawless finish :argie:


----------



## boxstaman (Jun 25, 2007)

Your pictures are amazing. As is the finish on the car of course!!


----------



## TheMattFinish (Jul 17, 2011)

best looking r8 i think i have seen!
wish i could win the lottery and buy one


----------



## gb270 (Aug 22, 2008)

Very nice


----------



## Miglior (Feb 12, 2006)

Cheers guys! One day I'll have one of those in my garage hibernating thru winter!


----------



## Dodger69 (Oct 29, 2011)

Nice Work - beautiful car


----------



## Roy (Jan 17, 2007)

Top job :thumb: I like your water marks on the pictures too, effective but not too distracting.

Roy


----------



## Miglior (Feb 12, 2006)

Thanks Roy. Hopefully see you at the nec soon


----------



## Miglior (Feb 12, 2006)

AndrewBigG said:


> Very nice!
> What size of a MF cloth do you use to apply G1? Experimented with different style/size cotton pads for G1/C1 but still in search for a perfect one...


Its just a carefully cut up Microfibre cloth


----------



## Miglior (Feb 12, 2006)

id_doug said:


> Stunning looking car, really like the colour. Suits the car very well. Fantastic finish.
> 
> Can I ask, have you applied a filter to the photos? The almost look a little HDR, very nice indeed :thumb:


Hi there,

If I'm right in thinking HDR is taking multiple shots at different exposures and stitching them together then...... i haven't done any of that! lol I haven't got time and i hate the look of HDR pics.

I might have changed the levels on some pics as I'm crap with shutter speeds and exposure etc.


----------



## DOS (Nov 8, 2011)

epic car and great colour really nice work and photos as usual.


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Amazing motor and my sons dream car he saw the GT one at goodwood on Audi stand great work on amazing colour and stunning wheels thanks for sharing.
How did you work the george on the roof and any tips would be great , thanks


----------



## ozzy (Jan 1, 2007)

Is the Range Rover parked across the drive so you don't take it out for a spin :driver:


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Amazing finish..


----------



## veb (Mar 13, 2006)

Have to agree, stunning car, not a huge fan of these but they are really growing on me big time after seeing this one, i have used custom made car covers for yrs and they have never caused me any area of concern, i wouldnt have it any other way as mine are stored for around 6 months+ at times...and as said keeps dust of the paintwork, but seriously cool motor and excellent work


----------



## Soul Hudson (Jul 5, 2011)

What a colour!


----------



## bigslippy (Sep 19, 2010)

I have to agree with the others , stunning finish on a stunning car , must be a real joy to work on such a car.


----------



## Miglior (Feb 12, 2006)

veb said:


> Have to agree, stunning car, not a huge fan of these but they are really growing on me big time after seeing this one, i have used custom made car covers for yrs and they have never caused me any area of concern, i wouldnt have it any other way as mine are stored for around 6 months+ at times...and as said keeps dust of the paintwork, but seriously cool motor and excellent work


When they are a good quality and fitted cover they are a good thing when cars are being stored inside. Sometimes though when people fit covers and leave cars out in the wind and rain they can do more harm than good.

But in the case of the r8 here, it will be in the garage and the car is clean so no issues!


----------



## Ashtra (Oct 17, 2007)

what a colour. stunning


----------



## woodymbr (Mar 8, 2009)

I'm pretty sure I have seen this car in the car park at the Beetham Tower in Manchester behind our dealership. I may be wrong.


----------



## Brigham1806 (Apr 1, 2011)

All i can say is WOW! That colour is amazing.... a gloss finish  

Impressive work buddy.


----------



## cocos (Dec 28, 2010)

Awsome reflections mate


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

Looks amazing :thumb:


----------



## adf27 (Mar 14, 2012)

As Jeremy Clarkson would say: "I've just had a crisis!" :lol:


----------

